# Lüfter für 280mm Radiator



## phexo (4. September 2015)

*Lüfter für 280mm Radiator*

Jo leute ich such 4 Lüfter für meinen 280mm Radiator gekühlt wird nur cpu.
suche 
2x lüfter die die luft vom gehäuse ziehen
und
2x die die Luft nach draußen stößen.

habe das corsair air 540 gehäuse.
budget pro lüfter höchstens 15 euro.


----------



## acer86 (4. September 2015)

*AW: Lüfter für 280mm Radiator*



> Jo leute ich such 4 Lüfter für meinen 280mm Radiator gekühlt wird nur cpu.
> suche
> 2x lüfter die die luft vom gehäuse ziehen
> und
> ...





jo alter kein Problem hier nimmste welche von den die können nicht nur drücken sonder auch "stößen"
https://geizhals.de/?cat=coolfan&sort=p&xf=5920_4-Pin+PWM~3953_1.75~355_140#xf_top


----------



## phexo (4. September 2015)

*AW: Lüfter für 280mm Radiator*

 danke dir


----------



## maCque (4. September 2015)

*AW: Lüfter für 280mm Radiator*

Fetter Geizhals junge!


----------

